

Programming News: A simple chrome extension - mchaver
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/programming-news/ggmnmmjaecmnabilobpplklijinifpip?hl=en-US&gl=US
This is a simple extension that I had a lot of fun making. It collects the front page items from Hacker News and http://www.reddit.com/r/programming, links to the respective comment sections and allows you to maintain a reading list of 100 items. I didn't think it would be worth implementing all of the functionality of each website. I believe there are plenty of apps that do that. Tell me if what you like and dislike about it, if you would like to see more options, different UI, news sites, etc.
======
mchaver
This is a simple extension that I had a lot of fun making. It collects the
front page items from Hacker News and <http://www.reddit.com/r/programming>,
links to the respective comment sections and allows you to maintain a reading
list of 100 items. I didn't think it would be worth implementing all of the
functionality of each website. I believe there are plenty of apps that do
that. Tell me if what you like and dislike about it, if you would like to see
more options, different UI, news sites, etc.

